# Pontneddfechan Silica Mines 2011



## spooksprings (Nov 12, 2011)

*Pontneddfechan Silica Mines
*
Always wanted to go into these mines, but never had a torch handy. Although my million candle power didnt make much difference. At first I kicked myself for not researching a map, it looked like a maze in Hades, and I had no string. I spent some time getting to know the place, but seems I missed some of the rusting artifacts. Portent of good fortune though, _(I thought wisdom, Wiki says a harbringer of death!)_ a barn owl sat on a trellis inside, transfixed by me, but took off just as I raised the camera. I'm sure it's been covered a thousand times in millions of pictures but this is my first attempt at cave-mines.

_English:Bridge over the little Neath. In this steep gorge are found exposed outcrops of a very hard and pure sandstone, almost 100% silica. The many ironworks in this area (Hirwaun, Methyr) from the early 1800s needed millions of bricks of this material for its smelting furnaces because it is heat resistant and does not shatter. Horizontal passages (adits) were driven into the hill and a horse tramway was forced up through the deep gorge to the mine, some parts quite perilous, which lead down to the brick factory at Dinas Bridge. The whole operation was closed down in 1960's. The Groundwork Trust and others have repaired the bidges and access, making it a popular attraction. There are 3 mines and a quarry in the area with some outbuildings remaining. Well used by cavers. The lower mine near Dinas Rock is flooded. The middle mine is small and part flooded. The larger upper mine is where most of the leftover hardware is found with only one passage prone to flooding, it's about the size of 3 soccer pitches and has at least 8 entryways. _











Easy entrance to upper mine.















Upturned carts.





Where I met my owl friend.





The face of doom!




















A baby cart!










A nearby pump or winding house.





Entrance to middle mine.

Cheers! Spooks​


----------



## nelly (Nov 12, 2011)

Thats good!! Thankyou


----------



## PaulPowers (Nov 13, 2011)

very nice 

It looks massive


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh I DO like that! Nice one buddy! I'm guessing it's in Cornwall?


----------



## crickleymal (Nov 13, 2011)

I can't see any pictures  They all come up with a little red X where the picture is supposed to be.


----------



## hebog (Nov 13, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> Oh I DO like that! Nice one buddy! I'm guessing it's in Cornwall?



Im guessing you cant read Welsh.


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 14, 2011)

Wrong!!! Well no, you're right, I CAN'T read Welsh... but I'm also a bit thick at times... I make it an art form.


----------



## night crawler (Nov 14, 2011)

Great report and and easy site to walk round. Some great photo's as well.


----------



## oldscrote (Nov 14, 2011)

A great set of photos,thanks.I have a booklet by a chap called Tony Oldham entitled 'the silica mines of the little neath valley' printed about 1994 which included the plan below.it might be of help in further explores


----------



## jools (Nov 14, 2011)

That looks great,, I wish I'd known about that when I lived in S Wales.


Good report and pics,,thanks


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 19, 2011)

Ooh, like this. Always good to see carts and other remains inside. Nice one...and fab pics, spooks.


----------



## King Al (Nov 19, 2011)

Nice one Spooks, cool pics


----------



## Engineer (Nov 19, 2011)

The "Baby Cart" pic is the bottom part of the starter for the haulage winch.


----------



## slarti1 (Dec 9, 2011)

*silica*

The lower mine along the river bed leads to an old abandoned railway tunnel further up the gorge. a great trip and a nice easy one at that. there is ( or was ) a beautiful section that had ta stunning blue calcite flow in it.  There is also an upper mine which is short but half way througha side tunnel descends at a 45 degree angle.


----------

